# Need help with pigeon going light



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello all,
I have a sick pigeon and I need your help. He is going light and has very watery droppings. He is eating and drinking. No neck twisting or balance disorders. He stays fluffed up. I have him in a seperate cage. I started him on Sulmet 4 days ago and he has not improved.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sulmet will treat coccidia IF that's what is going on. Has this bird ever been de-wormed?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Would definetely de-worm him now, before he gets too sick to do so. If that doesn't work either then I would put on Baytril for E.coli.

Reti


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I will need to get some de wormer. I have a tractor supply company close by. And they sell ivome... Which one should I buy. I know they have different strenghts. And where can I get some Baytril? Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> I will need to get some de wormer. I have a tractor supply company close by. And they sell ivome... Which one should I buy. I know they have different strenghts. And where can I get some Baytril? Thanks for the quick replies.


I would try to get some Pyrantel Pamoate for worming, its safer than ivermectin on a bird that's under the weather. You can get Baytril at most online 'Pet bird' and 'Pigeon' suppliers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All Bird Products--Baytril 10% Liquid

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Or you can buy this at Global and get twice as much medication for half the money.
You can also use it for individual treatment rather than via the water, which would be better so you know the bird is getting the medication he/she needs.

Parastop, 50ml

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_56&products_id=732


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thankyou for the links. I will look into getting some baytril. I bought some quest horse wormer from local farm store. I gave some to the "light" bird. We will see what happens. Is it ok to worm the rest of my flock with quest while they are molting?


----------

